# I will always love you HMJ



## Gulla

I am wanting to get my fiance a pendant with the following sentance

I will always love you HMJ  (HMJ are his initials) 

Would that be correctly written in Hebrew this way
אני אוהבת אותך לנצח המ"י

Or do I skip the quotation marks before the Yod in his name.

If you have any other suggestions (I am looking for something increadibly romantic and I´m sorry a bit sappy hehe..)

Thanks for your help..

I am trying to learn Hebrew on my own and it´s taking a while but I am in love with this beautiful old language.

Thanks for all your help 

Gulla

Oh... and since I´m bugging you...Does anybody know how my nickname spelled in Hebrew.. Gulla the Gu is short like in the start of the word good and the lla is what it sounds like lla like in lalallllaa only short LLA

In fact it´s pronounced Gulag (USSR prisons) minus the g and double the LL

Sorry to bother you but you are the experts and Hopefully can help.

GULLA


----------



## origumi

Hi גוּלה

I'd write either אוהבת אותך לנצח המ"י (love you forever HMJ) or אוהב אותך לנצח המ"י (will love you forever HMJ).

Also, initials look strange in Hebrew. We are Levantines thus tend to use the first name, not last neither initials.


----------



## alfio1

Hm, does origumi's second example change the lover's sex, or am I wrong?


----------



## berndf

alfio1 said:


> Hm, does origumi's second example change the lover's sex, or am I wrong?


I think he meant אוהב = 'oh*a*v and not אוהב = 'oh*e*v (*will* [future tense] love you forever HMJ).


----------



## Egmont

alfio1 said:


> Hm, does origumi's second example change the lover's sex, or am I wrong?


I'm afraid you're wrong. It's "o-HAV," future tense, not "o-HEV," present.

Added in edit: Simultaneously posted with the above, but at least we agree!


----------



## alfio1

Ok, got it, thanks. Sometimes even scriptio plena may be confusing...


----------



## Omerik

Well, the initials are usually written without " (even though it may be found in recent years in the interent in forums, etc.). So it should be ה.מ.י., I think - but I'm not sure if those are the right letters for his initials, because I don't know how his name is pronounced...

However - since I know that in Iceland you use matronyms/patronyms as last names, if that's the case, than you might want to write his name in the old Jewish/Hebrew convention - let's say that his name is Albert Albertsson - you write אלברט בן אלברט (Albert son of Albert). If you're willing to write his name, I might be able to find a Hebrew equivalent (you can send a PM if you want).

This is nothing related to language, actually - just my personal recommendation. In the Bible that's how people are addressed a lot of times, <first name> <ben/bat (son/daughter)> <mother's/father's name (usually father's)>. So if you want to write it in an ancient language, which is famous for being the language of the Bible, I figured out that you might want to use the Biblical form...


----------



## OsehAlyah

Hi ori.


origumi said:


> Hi גוּלה


Would using גולא change the pronunciation?


origumi said:


> I'd write either אוהבת אותך לנצח המ"י (love you forever HMJ)


אוהבת here is a noun "lover" feminine singular correct? So a possible translation is something like "Your lover forever"? Or a verb present tense feminine singular?


origumi said:


> or אוהב אותך לנצח המ"י (will love you forever HMJ).


 אוהב here is a verb past tense feminine singular?


----------



## origumi

OsehAlyah said:


> Hi ori.
> Would using גולא change the pronunciation?


The final ה here and א sound the same (or actually has no sound).



> אוהבת here is a noun "lover" feminine singular correct? So a possible translation is something like "Your lover forever"?


אוהבת is a verb in present tense, or a participle (it's practically the same in Hebrew). Not a noun in this context.



> אוהב here is a verb?


אוהב _ohav_ is the same verb in future tense, feminine/masculine, singular.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Thanks Ori.


origumi said:


> אוהב _ohav_ is the same verb in future tense, feminine/masculine, singular.


Hmmm don't future tenses start with ת?
The root אהב belongs to binyan קל.פעל according to Morfix. So that would make the future first person masculine תאהוב and feminine counterpart תאהובי

So how do those turn into ohav?


----------



## ks20495

The presence of the א as the first letter of the root changes the conjugation.

Instead of the expected אֶאֱהוֹב/תֶּאֱהוֹב, we say תֹּאהַב/אוֹהַב (pronounces 'o-HAV and to-HAV).


----------



## berndf

OsehAlyah said:


> Hmmm don't future tenses start with ת?


In the 2nd person and 3rd feminine: yes. But this is first person singular: "[*I*] will love you forever".


----------



## OsehAlyah

Thanks guys. I now see that since it starts with an א that breaks the standard pattern.
This site actually has it as one of the verbs:
http://www.hebrew-verbs.co.il/show_...oot=y&gender=0&tense=0&pl=0&count=0&VIEW=VIEW


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

OsehAlyah said:


> Thanks guys. I now see that since it starts with an א that breaks the standard pattern.
> This site actually has it as one of the verbs:
> http://www.hebrew-verbs.co.il/show_...oot=y&gender=0&tense=0&pl=0&count=0&VIEW=VIEW




Actually, I think it's the combination of א and ה that changes the conjugation.


----------



## berndf

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Actually, I think it's the combination of א and ה that changes the conjugation.


אא is reduced to a single א in first person singular for all pe-aleph verbs, e.g._ I will eat _= אני אוכל. I think the reason for the reduction is that two consecutive א cannot both carry a vowel.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> אא is reduced to a single א in first person singular for all pe-aleph verbs, e.g._ I will eat _= אני אוכל. I think the reason for the reduction is that two consecutive א cannot both carry a vowel.



No, this is not the case. לאהוב ולאהוד are conjugated in the same way (also לאכול but it stands by itself). The majority of such verbs are conjugated as follows:

 ani e'ekhof - אני אאכוף

 ani e'esof - אני אאסוף

 ani e'egor - אני אאגור

etc.


----------



## berndf

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> No, this is not the case. לאהוב ולאהוד are conjugated in the same way (also לאכול but it stands by itself). The majority of such verbs are conjugated as follows:
> 
> ani e'ekhof - אני אאכוף
> 
> ani e'esof - אני אאסוף
> 
> ani e'egor - אני אאגור
> 
> etc.


It is in the end a terminological question as many grammarians reserve classify those as pe-guttural and not as pe-aleph. But you are right, examples like the ones you gave invalidate my explanation attempt. 

On the other hand, your explanation can't be right either as there are "true" pe-aleph verbs with a totally "normal" 2nd radical.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

I'm not good at classifications, but I know that there are very few verbs that in the future tense are conjugated like לאהוב. So far I could name only three more:

 לאהוד  - ohAd, tohAd, yohAd etc.
לאכול - okhAl, tokhAl, yokhAl etc.
לומר - omAr, tomAr, yomAr etc.

I would just memorize them without bothering with classifications.


----------

